
Multi-tenant cloud Setup - ss_y2n
Are there any open source frameworks available to manage tenant provisioning, management, authentication and setup a SaaS product on AWS or gcloud?
======
haidrali
As far as I know multi-tenancy normally handled at application level either
using single database or multiple databases.

But From your explanation what I am getting feel is you want to provisioning
of single application on multiple servers for multiple clients each having a
separate application and database instances.

I am not sure of any open source framework available but I am sure this is
possible on AWS with automation scripts in shell.

If you found any such framework then please let me know

Thanks

------
romanovcode
Microsoft has an excellent writeup on how one could approach multi-tenant
architecture.

Helped me a lot when I did a project with multiple tenants.

Link: [https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/aa479086.aspx](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/aa479086.aspx)

------
marenkay
Terraform from HashiCorp combined with Puppet, Chef, Ansible whatever you
prefer

